# GGHG parade night



## 2ndChoiceName (11 Sep 2012)

Hello all,

I recently contacted the Queen's Own Rifles about recruiting and was told that they are done recruiting for 2012-2013. I have now sent emails or left voice messages at the Queen's York Rangers, Governor General's Horse Guards, and the 48th Highlanders, and received no correspondence back from any of them. So, I decided that I am going to go to their armouries directly and speak with whoever I can about recruitment. Unfortunately, however, I cannot find the information pertaining to the GGHG and 48th Highlanders' respective parade nights. If anyone here could give me that information it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

-2ndChoiceName


----------



## Vanguard48 (11 Sep 2012)

Hello 2ndChoice. I am not in the Toronto area nor am I a part of those regiments however I have been looking at the three of them for quite some time now and all I can tell you is to go ahead with your plan and talk to the recruiters directly themselves.

It will most likely be a Wednesday or Thursday Night from 19:00 HRS to 22:00HRS. However do not take my word on this.

I will leave you with their websites just in case. I know its not a direct answer but I hope it helps in any way. I like to help.

Governor Generals Horse Guards: http://www.army.dnd.ca/GGHG/home-accueil-eng.asp

48th Highlanders of Canada: http://031d6c7.netsolhost.com/index.html


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (11 Sep 2012)

The Horse Guards parade Tuesday nights. As for exact timings, I am not entirely sure but I believe MReid is correct that it is roughly 1900hrs to 2000hrs.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (11 Sep 2012)

Thanks, I will call them right now.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (11 Sep 2012)

Okay, I called the GGHG, now if someone could give me the 48th Highlanders' parade night I will be all set.


----------



## dangerboy (11 Sep 2012)

As per google and the unit's website: Friday nights

http://www.48highlanders.com/02_00.html


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (11 Sep 2012)

Thanks, completely overlooked the events section.


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Sep 2012)

You mean the GG has people that guard horses???????  ;D


----------



## Danjanou (11 Sep 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> You mean the GG has people that guard horses???????  ;D



But not 84mm's apparently  >


----------



## Vanguard48 (11 Sep 2012)

Hmm this is funny Dangerboy, when I looked at the schedule first there were only 2 "Admin" tabs on Tuesday when I searched the 48th Calender myself....I click on your link and now its full


----------



## aesop081 (12 Sep 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> But not 84mm's apparently  >



That was GGFG.


----------



## The_Falcon (12 Sep 2012)

Tuesdays are Admin night, Fridays are parade night.


----------



## Danjanou (12 Sep 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> That was GGFG.



I know but still his nib's bodyguards.  8)


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Sep 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I know but still his nib's bodyguards.  8)



And people that guard his feet too? Scandalous!  >


----------



## GAP (12 Sep 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> And people that guard his feet too? Scandalous!  >



Your just jealous Jim....just think, safe warm feet at night....secure in the knowledge nobody could steal them...... ;D


----------



## Danjanou (12 Sep 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> Your just jealous Jim....just think, safe warm feet at night....secure in the knowledge nobody could steal them...... ;D



I hope the buggers (infantry and cavalry wooden tops) do a better job at securing his appendages than they do their weapons or the poor man is going to need a wheelchair. 

So anyone else think this little derailment has ensured the original poster is now having second thoughts on choice of Regiment? Or at least will have some very interesting questions to put to the recruiter >


----------



## Journeyman (12 Sep 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> Your just jealous Jim....just think, safe warm feet at night....secure in the knowledge nobody could steal them...... ;D


With all the body parts showing up across Canada, having them guarded might not be a bad thing.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (12 Sep 2012)

Whoa, this thread sure got away from me quickly. Jeez, I leave you guys alone for two seconds and this is what happens?  Anyways, I was told by the 48th Highlanders that they have spots open, and I haven't heard anything back from the GGHG. What I was wondering is can I obtain the forms from the recruiting centre, fill them out, and then when I know whether the GGHG has spots open or not put in whatever regiment I'm applying to in? Or are they different forms for different trades? Also on another note, I hate to ask this in the interest of still sounding remotely intelligent, but do the Governor General's Horse Guards actually ride horses? And on what occasions (obviously not into combat but what other circumstances)?


----------



## Danjanou (12 Sep 2012)

You are most certainly not allowed to ride the horses. They're the Gov. General's horsies and you're only allowed to guard them. The unit is not named the Gov Generals Ride the Horsies Regiment now is it. 8)

THE GGHG are an armoured unit while the 48th are infantry diferent roles and perhaps some research into what each does and what you're more interested in would be in order now. 

http://48highlanders.com/

http://www.army.dnd.ca/gghg/home-accueil-eng.asp

if memory serves the GGHG do have a ceremonial mounted troop 

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/gghg/regiment/cavalry-cavalerie-eng.asp

Btw you appear to have passed the first test, exposure to army humour.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (13 Sep 2012)

Yeah, I've pretty much decided that I would be equally happy doing Armoured Reconnaissance as I would be in an Infantry Regiment, and there's something about the Governor General's Horse Guards that just draws me in. And by the way, first test down, let's hope the other ones go just as smoothly.


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Sep 2012)

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Whoa, this thread sure got away from me quickly. Jeez, I leave you guys alone for two seconds and this is what happens?  Anyways, I was told by the 48th Highlanders that they have spots open, and I haven't heard anything back from the GGHG. What I was wondering is can I obtain the forms from the recruiting centre, fill them out, and then when I know whether the GGHG has spots open or not put in whatever regiment I'm applying to in? Or are they different forms for different trades? Also on another note, I hate to ask this in the interest of still sounding remotely intelligent, but do the Governor General's Horse Guards actually ride horses? And on what occasions (obviously not into combat but what other circumstances)?



You should see us when we are unsupervised......


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (13 Sep 2012)

> You should see us when we are unsupervised......



I can imagine! Me+My Brother+No adult supervision=One partially waxed leg


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (13 Sep 2012)

The GGHG does have a mounted unit, that does escort duties and other parades
http://www.gghg.org/
http://www.army.dnd.ca/GGHG/home-accueil-eng.asp

check out the websites  for more infor


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (13 Sep 2012)

Thanks, I should probably worry about getting in and all that before I even think about trying to get into the mounted unit. Thanks everyone for your information.


----------



## Journeyman (14 Sep 2012)

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Thanks, I should probably worry about getting in and all that before I even think about trying to get into.......


Courtesy....._and_ common sense......   :stars:

Who are you, and what have you done to the Recruiting threads?!


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (14 Sep 2012)

> Who are you, and what have you done to the Recruiting threads?!



I've seen too many potential recruits on here say the wrong things, and I've done the same myself. I'm determined to not make that mistake again.


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Sep 2012)

I am still incensed that the GG has people that guard his feet!


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (14 Sep 2012)

> I am still incensed that the GG has people that guard his feet!


If he has people who guard his feet, and people guarding his horses, the real question is who guards the rest of his body??


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (14 Sep 2012)

The Governor General's Body Guard but in 1936 the regiment was amalgamated with The Mississauga Horse to become The Governor General's Horse Guards.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Governor_General%27s_Body_Guard


----------

